# Appreciate your borders?



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I decided to start the thread just because of the similar thread running "Appreciate your barn owner"...  

I was a border (not anymore for quite a long time though), and I just wonder is there such a thing as appreciation towards borders? I don't mean paying the board here - heck, that's a MUST (not something to really appreciate). But I mean, do you (as a border) help out in barn? Do you (as a BO) get any help from the borders? 

I'd love to hear opinions (especially from BOs)! And feel free to be harsh, share or vent. I just want to look at it from the BOs point of view...


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

When I am out at the barn during feeding time, etc. I don't mind helping to feed up. I'll also help to fill water troughs and throw hay.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I always help when I am boarding. Main reason is I am just not good at standing around and watching others work. 

I am more than willing to lend a hand with whatever needs to be done; stacking hay, cleaning stalls, turning horses out, etc.

I have had two different, complete opposite barn owners. The type that appreciate the help and are always willing to accept help. And the opposite type who acts like they want your help and then blows a gasket because they have decided you expect something because you helped and they want you to know that your help is not needed, etc etc.

I am careful, when helping, to follow barn rules on things such as quantity of bedding used, where to dump manure, sweeping up afterward, etc.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

I appreciate the boarders that pay on time - with checks that clear the first time.

I appreciate the boarders that follow the rules - all the time - not just when someone else is there. (Came home to a really ticked off husband last night due to a boarder not cleaning up after themselves yesterday).

I appreciate the boarders who come to me with issues instead of ranting to others.

I appreciate the boarders who understand I respect their right to visit with their horse and are not there to visit with me.

I appreciate the boarders who understand I cannot control the wind, rain, snow, sun or temperature.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm not a Bo, but I can tell you from being there on a daily basis, I appreciate boarders that don't act prissy and entitled. I also appreciate those who actually come to see their horses and keep up with their care instead of expecting the barn owner is going to do it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

mls said:


> I appreciate the boarders who understand I cannot control the wind, rain, snow, sun or temperature.


WOW! Does someone really say something like that? 

Interesting enough when I was boarding I noticed that not too many boarders were willing to help (and some didn't even clean after their own horses when they pooped in someone else stall or round pen or just in mid of barn :shock: ).


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I always help when I am boarding. Main reason is I am just not good at standing around and watching others work.
> 
> I am more than willing to lend a hand with whatever needs to be done; stacking hay, cleaning stalls, turning horses out, etc.


I'm very much the same way, I can't not help. I feel lazy and useless if I'm just standing around watching. 

My barn owner just gave me a gift card for a tack store as a Christmas present. She thanked me for covering her lessons while she was at shows this past year, helping around the barn, paying on time, building her a website...

Even though when I was really sick and on a very nasty "girl time" something in my head told me to leave I didn't and I'm glad I talked things through because other than a couple hiccups that have been taken care of, it's a great place. 

I find the more you appreciate the little things the better people appreciate the little things you do back.


----------



## TKButtermilk (May 20, 2010)

A few of our borders have formed a make shift family, and now that everything is falling apart and everyone is having to find new places to go(long story) both me and my mom are very depressed. We live at and run, but do not own the facility. I had to hold back tears all day when Terry and Larry left last week. My mom was a wreck when she came home and saw Laurie had moved her boys. We are going to stay in touch but I'm missing seeing them everyday. We have icky boarders that I am happy to see leave but it's more sad than Anything. We cared for our boarders and they cared right back, and I think that is pretty rare
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> WOW! Does someone really say something like that?


Kitten, there is a thread right on this forum where someone is complaining about their wet stalls because of the monsoon rain problems California is having.

So yes, People do complain about such things.


----------



## kpptt2001 (Sep 28, 2010)

As a boarder, I feel that helping out shows that we take pride in our barn. I am usually the last one there at night, so I typically do bed check, top up water and throw a flake or two of hay. During the day, if I have extra time to hang out, I usually end up helping groom or tack-up the sale horses for clients or give a hand turning out. We (my family) also have our own 6 horse trailer, so on occasion, we do some hauling for our BO. I truely believe what goes around comes around, and to treat others as you wish to be treated - it's really that simple.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

kitten_Val said:


> WOW! Does someone really say something like that?
> 
> Interesting enough when I was boarding I noticed that not too many boarders were willing to help (and some didn't even clean after their own horses when they pooped in someone else stall or round pen or just in mid of barn :shock: ).


Oh yes. They really do. 

It's amazing some of the stunts they pull. One texted me a couple of weeks ago and asked if I would put one of our blankets on her horse since she wasn't going to be able to get out for a week or so. (horse has never been blanketed - she lives 15 min away - our hours are 8 a.m. to 9 p.m.) The previous week she had left a blanket for her mare and TOLD me to put it on her when she came in for supper. Like a fool - I did it.

I've had them call and tell me they won't be out to drop board off because they have a headache or cramps. By contrast - The only time I have missed cleaning stalls in the morning was due to throwing up every few minutes. I got up and got the horses turned out on time but I just couldn't clean stalls. It was also the only time I have ever called in sick to work in 17 years.

Our barn is a huge source of pride for me. It's my workout - mentally and physically. It's my social life. It is my life. I work my full time job for the health insurance . . .


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> WOW! Does someone really say something like that?





Alwaysbehind said:


> Kitten, there is a thread right on this forum where someone is complaining about their wet stalls because of the monsoon rain problems California is having.


ACTUALLY Kitten the OP was concerned about the care or lack there of given AFTER the rains etc.

Lets not get bad feelings up and condemn our fellow HF members for something that was not their intent.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

mls said:


> Oh yes. They really do.
> 
> It's amazing some of the stunts they pull. One texted me a couple of weeks ago and asked if I would put one of our blankets on her horse since she wasn't going to be able to get out for a week or so. (horse has never been blanketed - she lives 15 min away - our hours are 8 a.m. to 9 p.m.) The previous week she had left a blanket for her mare and TOLD me to put it on her when she came in for supper. Like a fool - I did it.
> 
> ...


WOW again! You know, mls, I never actually thought about other borders, and that very likely some can be a big pain in butt... But now I do understand more when one says "appreciation of the barn owner". I guess dealing with some customers require lots of patience.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Spyder said:


> ACTUALLY Kitten the OP was concerned about the care or lack there of given AFTER the rains etc.


Yep, I see what you are saying. I guess here we have both sides of the coin: some people complaining about the weather conditions (which is ridiculous IMHO), and in some cases there is lack of care in facility (which, I'm positive, is minority out there, the majority I'm sure take pride in the facility they own/run, at least from my experience with barns around).


----------



## equestrian (Oct 12, 2010)

I clean my stall every day despite paying for full board. I enjoy the quiet time with Bourbon and it only takes me 15-20 minutes to really get it super clean. I figure it saves them time and I don't mind (heck, I enjoy it) so why not?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

kitten_Val said:


> WOW again! You know, mls, I never actually thought about other borders, and that very likely some can be a big pain in butt... But now I do understand more when one says "appreciation of the barn owner". I guess dealing with some customers require lots of patience.


There always HAS to be a boarder that is a PITA. 

As far as boarders helping out - I have two long time gals I know I can call and get help in a heart beat. I trust them, they know the horses, the barn and me.

Over the years I have figured out though that it's best to do things myself. Otherwise I am playing favorites, or accused of odd things - 
'you don't like me', 'you don't like my horse', etc.

For the big once in a while jobs - our nephew and my BIL are awesome.


----------

